# Ticked off to the max!!!!



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

DO NOT BUY THOSE LEAF HAMMOCKS FOR BETTAS! I woke up and my baby girl angel was no longer with us... the wire in the bottom of her leaf hammock had poked out and sliced her tummy open :-( This is absolutley ridiculous they shouldn't sell stuff thats gonna hurt the fish... Poor little angel fish


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

KayDowson said:


> DO NOT BUY THOSE LEAF HAMMOCKS FOR BETTAS! I woke up and my baby girl angel was no longer with us... the wire in the bottom of her leaf hammock had poked out and sliced her tummy open :-( This is absolutley ridiculous they shouldn't sell stuff thats gonna hurt the fish... Poor little angel fish



Oh no!!!!!Thats so terrible!! I'm so so sorry for your loss!! such a terrible way to pass =( I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm SO sorry. I made my own because I didn't want the wires. I'm so very sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## Jonni (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm really sorry  that's horrible.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry 

I don't even know what to say to that, except you should definitely report it to the company or store where you bought it.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

O i plan on raising hell for them... Thanx


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Good, your Angel shouldn't have passed that way. Shame on them for making harmful products.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

it was absolutley the worse thing ive ever seen she was shredded and the stupid thing was sharp enough to go thru a finger nail afte i took it outta the tank... u would think ppl would be smart enough to make products SAFE... she loved that stupid thing and would sit up on it and eat every time... UGH SMH at this stupid invention...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's not so much a stupid invention as that it's stupid that they put METAL in it! My fish LOVE the metal free ones I made for them. The company that made the one you had should have known better than to put METAL in something used for a fish tank. That's an idiotic thing to do. I'm very sorry that you had to lose her in such a gruesome way.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, that must have been a horrific site . But through the fingernail? That is ridiculous, how could that have ever been approved? I agree with you, companies need to make sure products are safe. Something as simple as a leaf hammock can easily be fixed to not include wires.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

i know nd its so sad... my husband tired to get me a new betta but she was my first nd she died horribly and its just not the same... i can't pet this one or talk to her or make her do the cute dance she did... she doesnt even come up to the top when i talk to her... I want my angel fish back...:BIGweepy:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I know it was extremely hard for me when Aurora died. She was fine one day, then got sick and was that way for three days, then just died. I have 2 new females, but neither one is as interactive as she was. She loved to swim through my fingers, and nip them. It's so hard to lose them, isn't it?


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Omg.. I almost bought one of those too. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank u and no dont get it... nd yes... I've had her almost a yr now... she was my baby... even let me put my hand in the tank nd swim on top of it and look at me...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i got one for my partly blind Theo. i had the great idea to feed him over it, so the pellets don't get lost in the rocks, but i saw the metal peeking through the plastic, so i ripped it out, and the leaf's all droopy. .___o he didn't care about it, so it belongs to Cup, who uses it when he bloats up(he eats more air than pellets at nom time, and floats up after). i'm REALLY sorry about your loss. D: send a VERY angry e-mail to the company. that thing is a great idea, but stupid way to go about it.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, that really sucks! What a terrible way to go :/ I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I was always a bit weary of these 'Betta Hammocks'. Sorry for your loss :/ It's very hard losing fish.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I have them in two of my tanks. I don't see any wires sticking out, but I might remove them anyway, since you said that yours looked fine too. How horrible, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

That is just GOD-AWFUL and I am SO sorry!!!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

D: My sympathy to you too.

It is true, though, that our first ones are those we become most attatched to. Leliia's really active, loves to chase my finger, and I could go on. My first male's the same way. If I ever lose them, I'd be really depressed for a while... I just lost Revenant today, and while I only had him for a week, I'm not talking today... nor am I doing much at all. Lurking around here kinda helps, especially with keeping my mind off things, but after a while, I'll be okay.... Life goes on, right?

It's a horrible and gruesome way to go.... Again, I'm really sorry about your loss.
Besides an angry letter to the company, why not try to get to know that new betta you have?
Yeah, she (I believe your new one is a she, right?) won't replace your angel. No fish can ever be a replacement for another. But once you get to know her, interact with her a bit, maybe you'll find some cute things you like about her and she'll be a new friend.

Much luck to you in healing.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. 

I remember a thread last year either on here or on aquaticcommunity.com where people were posting complaints about part of the leaf hammock rusting.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

That is so horrible... I am so sorry. I agree, it's rediculous that even passed and was able to be sold. Wouldn't it have been cheaper, even, to make them with plastic in the first place? I'd raise as much hell as I could if this happened to one of my fish D:<


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, review it on every site you can, send multiple letters, post it in every fish forum... maybe it'll then be safe! I was considering buying one. But there seems to be so many problems with the metal. DIY sounds safer.... by a mile.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

That is horrible! I am so sorry for your loss. I've never bought leaf hammocks, I made my own out of silk plants, suction cups, and silicone. No wires. It was time-consuming, but worth not having to worry about my boys getting hurt! Again, very sorry to hear of your Angel. How she is an angel in fishy heaven.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your poor fish! How awful to find her like that!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Yikes - I have had one of those in my tank for months. Actually I feed my betta over it - so the leaf catches the bits of food that would ordinarily fall to the tank bottom. My betta eats off of the top of the leaf. I wonder if I could remove the wire myself and put something else (a plastic piece) under it to keep it horizontal. What an awful way to lose a fish - I'm so sorry..


----------



## luluo (Apr 6, 2011)

KayDowson - I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel terrible for you.

I just bought one of those for D'Argo. It was in his tank for a day, but I have now taken it out.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is difficult when a cherished pet is gone from your life; In such a horrible way. You might want to make a call to the ASPCA and explain to them what happened. They might not be able to help you directly; But, they may be able to direct you to another organization that can. Just a thought.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

1. First, save all documentation of this incident. Save the crappy hammock, save the receipt from the purchase, and make an extra scan/copy of the receipt as well. If possible, also take a photo of the hammock for backup proof. If you still have your poor fish, you may want to wrap him in paper towels and then place into a ziplock bag and store in your freezer for evidence.

2. Next, send the betta hammock company a politely-worded and typed letter detailing your complaint about their product which directly resulted in the death of your pet. Also include your contact info. Include the date of purchase, and include a _photo_ of the hammock and a _photo_ of your poor fatally-injured fish.

State in the letter that you are a member of a popular online betta fish forum and are shocked and disappointed that you've had to post this sort of unfavorable product review for potentially hundreds of future customers of theirs to read.

FYI, per the BBB:
-Dissatisfied customers typically tell between eight to 16 other people when they have had an unsatisfactory experience with a company. Your thread here has told WAY more than this already. Crappy product also caused the direct death of a pet.

-Negative information has twice the impact of positive information on purchasing decisions.

-Word-of-mouth is one of the most important factors influencing a customer’s decision to buy from a company.

-It costs between two to 20 times as much to win a new customer as to retain an existing one who has a complaint. 

3. Finally, file a formal complaint with your local Better Business Bureau (BBB). They will start a case log on you and will want to obtain as much documentation as possible (receipts, maybe even take a look at the faulty product...). This is why you need backup copies of your receipt and backup documentation of the damaged product via photo etc.

Good luck.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

O_O I nearly bought one but in the end I didn't so everything's ok.


----------



## rinni (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, that's beyond awful. I'm so sorry! Poor Angel. :-(

I wanted to thank you for sharing, since you may have saved my fish by posting this. He had one of those hammocks, so I removed it right after reading your post. Turns out mine was rusting, and when I bent it to look more closely, the leaf separated from the stem and the sharp wire came out of the middle. Glad I got it out of there before something happened.

Oh well, I only saw him using it once anyway, so he probably won't miss it!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Really sorry for your loss!

I had recently bought two of those hammocks to put in my tanks. Thankfully, I hadn't put them in yet, so when I read your post, I brought them back the next day.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow..This is awful.. I am so sorry for your loss...I was thinking about getting a few of these for my tanks..but now I know better.:-(


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I had one of those leaf hammocks, and my betta loved it. I was removing plants/decorations from my tank recently to get out the mass invasion of snails I've recently been blessed with, and while emptying out a dirty bucket of fish water into the toilet, I accidentally poured the fish hammock in too. whoops. :} So, no more hammock for me, but I don't have a betta right now either...


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my... I'm so sorry. Ive got two, but my fish don't like them. I think I'll be taking them out.... I would cry to know end if this happened. And it's
Not like you could have helped her if you saw it happen... They don't heal fish like that....  so sorry


----------



## Ai Shimizu (Apr 14, 2011)

It takes common sense to realize that metal doesn't have a place within an aquarium even if it's inside a decoration. Metal can rust in water making the fish ill or it can tear through the other material enough to where it can stab or slice a fish. It appears that some companies still don't have much common sense. I'm so sorry for the loss of you precious fish and that the death had to be caused by the stupidity of others.


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That's horrible. Raise hell with that company!


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have had three of those in the past and all three rusted out. My quick fix was to apply a layer of aquarium sealant to the bottom and that prevented the rust, it didn't prevent though that it is a POS that no one should buy if they can find a better alternative which is what i finally did. Sorry that happened, I hope you give them heck.


----------

